# New TT-RS - Audio system



## Nic chapman (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi all
I have a blue RS coming in a few weeks (demonstrator) however it was pre-specced without B&O and it is really noticeable. Are there any easy ways to upgrade to B&O or just visit an expert car hifi place in Suffolk? (Initially posted in error as Bose....)


----------



## macadamia (Feb 7, 2015)

Nic chapman said:


> Hi all
> I have a blue RS coming in a few weeks however it was pre-specced without Bose and it is really noticeable. Are there any easy ways to upgrade to Bose or just visit an expert car hifi place in Suffolk?


If I had the choice, I would opt out of the upgraded bose sound system and allocate the funds elsewhere. the sound of the engine and sports exhaust alone would negate any benefits of the bose system


----------



## Nic chapman (Feb 13, 2017)

Have to say, on the hour long test drive I wasn't stupid enough to spoil the exhaust note for a second, just when back at the dealers!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Bose finished with the mk2,it seems Bang&Olufsen now have the contract with Audi.

The standard system is rated at 155 Watts with 9 speakers whereas the optional system is rated at 680 Watts with 12 speakers.

I wouldn't even attempt to try and retrofit the upgrade and all the problems that would entail.Go to your independent and see what they can offer.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

To retro fit the BOSE system is a full rewire to every speaker etc

Waist of time and money, it's not even a good system

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Er... Like leopard said, the Mk3 has Bang & Olufsen. There is no Bose option. The contract ended with the Mk2 with Bose...


----------



## Nic chapman (Feb 13, 2017)

Has anyone upgraded their standard 9-speaker in a Mk3?


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

leopard said:


> Bose finished with the mk2,it seems Bang&Olufsen now have the contract with Audi.
> 
> The standard system is rated at 155 Watts with 9 speakers whereas the optional system is rated at 680 Watts with 12 speakers.
> 
> I wouldn't even attempt to try and retrofit the upgrade and all the problems that would entail.Go to your independent and see what they can offer.


Is there still 12 speakers in the roadster? If so this must sound epic! I can't wait to hear it on Friday when I pick my TTS up.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Reasty said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Bose finished with the mk2,it seems Bang&Olufsen now have the contract with Audi.
> ...


Good question,I'd be lying if I told you I knew. 

Be sure to let us know when you've collected and be sure to post some pics while you're at it...


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Reasty said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Bose finished with the mk2,it seems Bang&Olufsen now have the contract with Audi.
> ...


Don't know, but yes definitely epic. You should not be disappointed.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Yes:
http://www.bang-olufsen.com/ko/solution ... t-roadster


----------



## Demessiah is back (Dec 16, 2016)

The stock system is definitely lacking.

I was super disappointed with mine when it was new. I found it sounds better if you adjust the focus to the front as it sounds less flat.

It does get better as it gets broken in but its never a great sound. To me its liveable with now though. If you are a serious sound lover then you will need to get an aftermarket upgrade but on the positive side, I have no doubt the upgrade would be better than the B+O system.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Bit confused as the standard spec for the ASS is 9 speakers yet the RS web page says it has 8 speakers ....

_"Audi Sound System- 8 active loudspeakers incl. 2 woofers in the doors for balanced sound on all seats. 5-channel amplifier with a total output of 155 watts"_

As misprint ?


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Bit confused as the standard spec for the ASS is 9 speakers yet the RS web page says it has 8 speakers ....
> 
> _"Audi Sound System- 8 active loudspeakers incl. 2 woofers in the doors for balanced sound on all seats. 5-channel amplifier with a total output of 155 watts"_
> 
> As misprint ?


You can put as many speakers as you like in to a fictitious car.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

EvilTed said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bit confused as the standard spec for the ASS is 9 speakers yet the RS web page says it has 8 speakers ....
> ...


True ! I'd forgotten about that. :lol:


----------

